# Indianapolis area peer support group



## indianapolisgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

A social anxiety peer support group has recently begun meeting on Saturdays from *3:30 - 5 pm* in a study room at the *Irvington Library*. If interested email [email protected] for more details.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^WOOT! Hoosiers in Indy represent!


----------



## indianapolisgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

*Social Anxiety Indianapolis meeting, Sat., April 28th*

3:30 - Meet in back study room at Irvington public library
For those who wish to participate:
Ice breaker game "fear in a hat"
Introductions
Catch up on each participant's week
Each participant identify a small goal to work on in the up coming week & discuss methods to achieve it.
5pm - meeting ends
Work on putting methods into action in the up coming week 

We are here to encourage & support one another. Participation is not mandatory. Come & observe. See if this meeting is a good fit for you.

Any questions email: [email protected]


----------



## indianapolisgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

*free peer support group in Indianapolis*

The Indianapolis Social Anxiety Group is still meeting at the Irvington Public Library on Saturdays from 3:30 - 5 pm. If you would like to join us, email [email protected] or just look for us in the study room.

Our next meeting is on Saturday, May 19th.


----------

